# Outback Fifth Wheel



## tdvffjohn

For those of you who are curious, I just recieved an E mail from Lakeshore. The new fiver is due in the end of June and he quoted a price of 23,900.

To do or not to do........that is the question









John


----------



## huntr70

Oh, go ahead John!!!!

You know you won't rest until it's in your driveway









Steve


----------



## hurricaneplumber

a REAL man would buy one!!!

you don't dare....chicken


----------



## Highlander96

do it...do it...do it..............I dare you!!!!!!!!!!!!























I want to see pics.

Tim


----------



## ARzark

You've got the TV to pull it 
GO FOR IT


----------



## Fire44

You got the truck......

Why not!!!!!

You could be the first Outbacker with one!!!!

Gary

PS: You should know that we are very good at spending other peoples money!!!


----------



## mollyp

You go for it John. You know you deserve it.

Wendy


----------



## PDX_Doug

Go Johnny, Go Johnny, Go Johnny, GO!!!









After all, who deserves it more than you?
Am I right?!!!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## camping479

Go ahead John, you know why









Mike


----------



## tdvffjohn

I see I have plenty of moral support









Its all in the numbers









John


----------



## Bull Elk

Here is a link to some pictures of this 5ver at a local dealer in South Dakota.

http://www.rvtraveland.com/content.asp?id=3&iInvID=1349#


----------



## PDX_Doug

Very nice!









Must...resist...









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn

WOW

Only thing I was hoping for was a standing table and chairs. I think it has plenty of storage room. Little difference in price from the quote I got









John


----------



## Fire44

John I was looking at one of those yesterday at Parkview RV.....and the price was alot cheaper!!!

Gary


----------



## 3athlete

To do or not to do........that is the question whistling.gif


> Hey John,
> 
> If we go to Garrick together, maybe you can get the 5ver and I can get the Sydney addition, and hopefully a deal too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clare


----------



## mswalt

John,

That is basically my Sydney 31RQS.

Nice rig!

Mark


----------



## HootBob

Go for it John
You know you want it.
I remember you were talking to me about it over the weekend

Don


----------



## johnp

DO IT!!

JUST DO IT!!

John


----------



## Oregon_Camper

DO IT!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug

I showed PDX_Shannon the photos of the new unit last night.

Had the distinct impression she was not impressed!
BTW, they're not kidding...
A 2x4 upside the head WILL raise a welt!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn




----------



## hatcityhosehauler

> Hey John,
> 
> If we go to Garrick together, maybe you can get the 5ver and I can get the Sydney addition, and hopefully a deal too! biggrin.gif
> 
> Clare


Here's a switch.....the DW wants a 31RQS, and the DH is happy to stay with the 26RS. I see it's going to be a long summer.









Tim


----------



## HootBob

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Hey John,
> 
> If we go to Garrick together, maybe you can get the 5ver and I can get the Sydney addition, and hopefully a deal too! biggrin.gif
> 
> Clare
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a switch.....the DW wants a 31RQS, and the DH is happy to stay with the 26RS. I see it's going to be a long summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]116690[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Best of Luck there Tim
Just remember all the place that you have camped with the 26
and think of putting the 31 in the same kind of spots









Don


----------



## huntr70

Hey John,

I just toured the new Outback quad bunk fiver while I was at the dealer replacing my broken WD bar









Really nice!!!!! The Havana interior looks awesome in there.

Now, if only I wouldn't have to get a new TV to pull her....

List price was $29K.

Steve

Forgot to say that I was in the 32 ft fiver with the dual slides...very nice also!!!


----------



## tdvffjohn

You did not take any pics for me


----------



## huntr70

tdvffjohn said:


> You did not take any pics for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]117887[/snapback]​


I didn't have a camera.....I really didn't expect to be making a trip there today....
















The mood I was in when I left home didn't have me thinking about a camera!!!
















Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn

You re off the hook.......................barely


----------



## PDX_Doug

tdvffjohn said:


> You did not take any pics for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]117887[/snapback]​


John,

I am looking forward to the chance to really examine the one that is going to be parked next to me at next summers Western Region Outbackers Rally!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## huntr70

tdvffjohn said:


> You re off the hook.......................barely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]117890[/snapback]​


If I think of it when I go back for the warranty bars, I'll take the camera along....

...just for you!!!









Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn




----------



## Lady Di

Sounds like rv manufacturers are finally becoming sensitive to family needs.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

It sure seems that darn 31RQS is causing a lot of problems with current owners.

Can you hold off???


----------



## tdvffjohn

http://www.rvusa.com/rvinventory_item.asp?id=291458

more pics.....slowly driving myself crazy


----------



## jfish21

I migth have to go a swing a little out of my way friday on my to the se side of the state and have a look. general in wixom is onle 1 1/2+ drive.


----------



## dragoncamper

Is it me or does the ceiling height on the sides of the queen bed in the pictures look to may be 5 feet or less. I think the average person is going to have to walk on their knees to get to the cabinets at the top of the bed.
I can not show it to the DW she would prefer a 5 th wheel esp. an Outback!
And I think we both agree on 31 rqs. until something new comes and she changes her mind!


----------



## HootBob

tdvffjohn said:


> http://www.rvusa.com/rvinventory_item.asp?id=291458
> 
> more pics.....slowly driving myself crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]119102[/snapback]​


Stop teasing yourself and go get it









Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper

So...when do you pick it up?


----------



## ARzark

Oregon_Camper said:


> So...when do you pick it up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]119240[/snapback]​


I bet in time for the 2007 Western Rally








Go for it!


----------



## huntr70

dragoncamper said:


> Is it me or does the ceiling height on the sides of the queen bed in the pictures look to may be 5 feet or less. I think the average person is going to have to walk on their knees to get to the cabinets at the top of the bed.
> I can not show it to the DW she would prefer a 5 th wheel esp. an Outback!
> And I think we both agree on 31 rqs. until something new comes and she changes her mind!
> [snapback]119159[/snapback]​


The average person will not stand upright on the landing where the bed is regardless....

I was in that trailer at my dealer this week.....I was fine up to the rise at the bed, and I am 6' 1".

Steve


----------



## PDX_Doug

That really IS a nice trailer.

And a solid door to that bunk room. I really like that!!!








John, are you ordering the Havana interior?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## GoVols

Visited the Chevy site and jotted down some numbers. You Duramax 2500 owners should have no problems with the new fiver!







Based on Keystone's numbers, GVWR on the trailer is 12,930; max for the 2500 4x4 is 14,200 and 15,400 for the 2WD. Using a 6,000 lb. curb weight, the GCWR would come in at 18,930, or 86% of the max of 22,000. 3500 owners have even more room, obviously.


----------



## tdvffjohn

Yea, yea, yea..........Thanks


----------



## GoVols

tdvffjohn said:


> Yea, yea, yea..........Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]119540[/snapback]​


I just figured it was a no-brainer for any self-respecting quad bunk owner with a 3500. It was the 2500HD fence-sitters that needed the extra reassurance!









Hey, have you picked up on the fact that the "31FQBHS" is not 31 feet long? Sort of like how your 28RSDS is not 28 feet long. Those marketing folks are at it again.


----------



## jfish21

I'm 6' and can walk to about the mid point on the bed in front and the side slide is 6' tall


----------



## OutbackPM

Does anyone on line have one of these? or on order?


----------



## PDX_Doug

OutbackPM said:


> Does anyone on line have one of these? or on order?
> [snapback]119914[/snapback]​


I'm pretty sure tdvffjohn does.

Right Johnny?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn

No..........still thinkin, debating, wondering


----------



## Bull Elk

tdvffjohn said:


> No..........still thinkin, debating, wondering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]119981[/snapback]​


You probably better not do it. That Dually is not enough TV for the 5ver.


----------



## tdvffjohn

Now I have to go look at the 5500 crew cab tractor


----------



## mswalt

Hey, John, make sure you get a biga** air horn, too!









Mark


----------



## Moosegut

tdvffjohn said:


> No..........still thinkin, debating, wondering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]119981[/snapback]​


You're gonna get it. It's a done deal. That's why you bought that truck. You knew you wanted the fifth wheel - it's in your blood. Just make sure you have it in time for Otter Lake in October because I want the tour. And put a fireplace in it.


----------



## Moosegut

tdvffjohn said:


> Now I have to go look at the 5500 crew cab tractor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]119995[/snapback]​


I have dibs on your truck if you buy the tractor.


----------



## Moosegut

Ya know, you might as well hold out for an '07. I can't get one - the bunks are too short. I need that 7' bunk for my "little" guy.


----------



## GoVols

I found a better idea . . . .


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Look hard and you can see the bike rack on the back of the semi's cab. Sure looks small.


----------



## Moosegut

GoVols said:


> I found a better idea . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]120060[/snapback]​


That guy better flip those axles. That rear looks too close to the ground.


----------



## Sexy Momma

tdvffjohn said:


> http://www.rvusa.com/rvinventory_item.asp?id=291458
> 
> more pics.....slowly driving myself crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]119102[/snapback]​


John, what's there to decide? The new girl has fabric window shades!



































THAT fact alone should tip the scales for you to a BUY, BUY, BUY!


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oregon_Camper said:


> Look hard and you can see the bike rack on the back of the semi's cab. Sure looks small.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]120143[/snapback]​


I wonder why he didn't just hang a rack off the front bumper?









Did someone say 'fabric window shades'? (ears perk up higher than Mr. Spock on St. Paddys Day!)

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look hard and you can see the bike rack on the back of the semi's cab. Sure looks small.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]120143[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why he didn't just hang a rack off the front bumper?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone say 'fabric window shades'? (ears perk up higher than Mr. Spock on St. Paddys Day!)
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]120723[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Get'n the itch for a new Outback Doug? I kinda am... shy


----------



## HootBob

tdvffjohn said:


> No..........still thinkin, debating, wondering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]119981[/snapback]​


John what are you waiting for you know you want one









Don


----------



## 7heaven

Stiff upper lip, Doug! Fight the urge, you have a great OB.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

The one thing that never cease's to amaze me about this site is how well we all are at spending other members money.

Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn

hatcityhosehauler said:


> The one thing that never cease's to amaze me about this site is how well we all are at spending other members money.
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]121185[/snapback]​


Watch it Tim, we ve been leaving you alone about the 31
















You and Mike have the most will power, but then you did change trucks this winter
















John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

> Watch it Tim, we ve been leaving you alone about the 31 biggrin.gif devil2.gif


Hey, I'm on your side with this one.....

Tim


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oregon_Camper said:


> Get'n the itch for a new Outback Doug?Â I kinda am... shy


*NO! I'M NOT!*

*I'm perfectly happy with the Outback I have!*

*It does everything I could ever hope for!*

*I don't care if it doesn't have that nice rounded front end the Sydneys have (that might buy me another MPG or so)!*

I don't care that it has a real bed for my achin' back!

I don't care if there is a real door to the bunkroom!

I am perfectly happy!...










Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## GoVols

Doug,

Would it not require you to also abandon the Titan? That bed is too short for a 5'er hitch.


----------



## PDX_Doug

GoVols said:


> Would it not require you to also abandon the Titan? That bed is too short for a 5'er hitch.


*EXACTLY!*

Thanks... I needed that! shy

Happy Trails,
Doug

(Not to mention that the old Titan wouldn't begin to support the pin weight.)


----------



## OutbackPM

GoVols said:


> Doug,
> 
> Would it not require you to also abandon the Titan? That bed is too short for a 5'er hitch.
> [snapback]121346[/snapback]​


Is that true even with a slider?


----------



## PDX_Doug

OutbackPM said:


> GoVols said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doug,
> 
> Would it not require you to also abandon the Titan?Â That bed is too short for a 5'er hitch.
> [snapback]121346[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Is that true even with a slider?
> [snapback]121353[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure a slider hitch would handle the short bed, but the pin weight issue is a real deal killer.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob

PDX_Doug said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get'n the itch for a new Outback Doug?Â I kinda am... shy
> 
> 
> 
> *NO! I'M NOT!*
> 
> *I'm perfectly happy with the Outback I have!*
> 
> *It does everything I could ever hope for!*
> 
> *I don't care if it doesn't have that nice rounded front end the Sydneys have (that might buy me another MPG or so)!*
> 
> I don't care that it has a real bed for my achin' back!
> 
> I don't care if there is a real door to the bunkroom!
> 
> I am perfectly happy!...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]121320[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I'm with you on that Doug
Couldn't be happier









Don


----------



## OutbackPM

PDX_Doug said:


> I'm pretty sure a slider hitch would handle the short bed, but the pin weight issue is a real deal killer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]121386[/snapback]​


How about some Firestone air bags? Will they get your allowance up? Easy to fit and not expensive.

I'm helping you out here!!


----------



## PDX_Doug

OutbackPM said:


> How about some Firestone air bags? Will they get your allowance up? Easy to fit and not expensive.
> 
> I'm helping you out here!!
> [snapback]121408[/snapback]​


Thanks OutbackPM!









But this boy does not tow with an inappropriate vehicle.
Much as I love my Titan, it is not up to that task.
That trailer demands a one ton dually or better.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

I don't believe it. One of the Nissan owners admitted his Titan wasn't up to something. I'd of thought those trucks could walk...er ....roll on water the way Jolly and Doug talked them up.
















Tim


----------



## Oregon_Camper

hatcityhosehauler said:


> I don't believe it. One of the Nissan owners admitted his Titan wasn't up to something. I'd of thought those trucks could walk...er ....roll on water the way Jolly and Doug talked them up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]121481[/snapback]​


I think I almost fainted when I read that comment from Doug...


----------



## PDX_Doug

Sorry to disappoint you guys.








Brand loyalty is great, and I love my Titan...

But facts are facts, and I always try to disengage my own biases when posting recommendations to this site. If my personal favorite is not the best choice, I will be the first to admit it.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Thor

hatcityhosehauler said:


> I don't believe it. One of the Nissan owners admitted his Titan wasn't up to something. I'd of thought those trucks could walk...er ....roll on water the way Jolly and Doug talked them up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]121481[/snapback]​


I was ready to try and sell them a big 3 rig and I am not a sales guy.









Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn

Now I have a problem. I am 99 % set on upgrading to the fiver. BUT...We leave July 4 for 2 weeks, return for 1 1/2 weeks and then 1 week in Niagra Falls. When would I find the time to sell the 28RSDS and then drive to Lakeshore to get the 31FQBHS? Trade in is too much of a hit , I think









John


----------



## PDX_Doug

John... John... John...

You are only prolonging the inevitable.
Why torture yourself like this?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn

Its not prolonging. Lakeshore does not have one in stock at the moment , so if I sell one and a new one is unattainable yet, nothing for vacation. Same scenario between trips. If I had nothing scheduled its a no brainer.


----------



## hurricaneplumber

It's only money, you can be the first one with DUAL Outbacks!!!!

At this past weekends campground I toured a Montana 5-ver, hmmmm
















spend it, you can't take it with ya.


----------



## huntr70

Our dealer has 2 in stock......1 in Fawn (pics in Gallery) and 1 Havana.

Steve


----------

